# Happy Birthday, Larry!



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2018)

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy Birthday Larry!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 3, 2018)

Have a wonderful birthday Larry, and the best year ever!!


Cute cake for him GG....


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Have a wonderful birthday Larry, and the best year ever!!
> 
> 
> Cute cake for him GG....


Thanks, K [emoji2]


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy Birthday Larry !!

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Larry!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy, happy birthday, Larry!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy birthday Larry !


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy birthday, Larry!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 3, 2018)

Dude, I hope you had a decent steak and a wonderful mono-cultured baked potato, ffs.

Don't worry, the cow had decided that this wasn't his reality, so he agreed to give up his flesh for the betterment of others.

His name was Frank. He was from Huntington. He wanted to feed people. 

Great guy.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday Larry!!!


----------

